# Long Stay Travel insurance with Rheumatoid Arthritis



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We've been refused Travel Insurance with EHICplus who we used last year as Brian is newly diagnosed with RA.
Can anyone suggest a company we could try? We are going for less than 90 days.

Thanks 
Jan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don't know how old you are but Saga have done us proud and they accept pre-exisiting health problems.

G


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Grizzly but Saga want over £1000 because Brian had Bowel Cancer 6 years ago, 1 op and nothing else.
We've just found Staysure who are covering the RA and the Bowel Cancer cover is £9.99 so total under £150 and we're both covered for the 75 days we are away. We added cancellation otherwise it would have been just over £100
Thanks for your help
jan


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

How weird

Don ? just answered my post with a comment about Saga and a suggestion. I thanked him and now the post has vanished!!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I got Don's post too !

We're paying £70 for Saga one year travel insurance. We do have everything -car, van, travel, house etc with them at the moment so perhaps that explains why we have got them all so cheaply.

G


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't forget that some bank accounts include free annual health insurance which are normally less fussy on existing conditions.

Ours is with the Co-operative Bank and we pay just £48.00 extra per year to cover my wifes existing heart condition. Last year we claimed when she was hospitalised in Spain whilst we were overwintering, no problems. Worth a look?


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Grizzly that makes me feel better thought I was seeing things!!
Brian is 70 next birthday and mention cancer and Saga didn't want to know until 5 years had passed.
You're obviously healthy and a good risk from their point of view.
Jan


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks ob1 but does that cover for 75 days. Ours was for 40 days when we were with the Cooperative Bank
Another idea to look at
Jan


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jan - Would you believe I cannot find the file on it? But I will, and come back to you.

Ron


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jan - It's for a maximum of 45 days and something I had missed. We were lucky as our problem occurred early in the trip.

Not much good to you though, or us now that I have woken up!

Ron


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Not so much woken up but I'm glad I've highlighted a possible problem for you in plenty of time for you to get sorted.
In the past we've been happy with EHIC plus but they wouldn't cover however sStaysure lokks OK and it can be at different levels. As we're already covered in Mhome for baggage I like the idea we don't have to cover again.
Thanks for your help and hope you get it sorted.

Jan


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Jan,

Like others, we have our travel insurance linked with a royalties account with RBS. My wife has both forms of arthritis and we have no probs at all. 

Andrew


----------

